# Our first kidding!



## ambalina (Sep 4, 2016)

We have been waiting for this moment for a YEAR. You may ask yourself, why a year? Goats gestation is only 5 months?:

Well. Our first goat, Bernita, we bought back last August and she was supposedly pregnant. This lady raised goats for a living and let's just say Bernie had a bad case of bloat that the lady was passing off as pregnancy to little naive me! 
We had been planning on keeping one of her kids as her companion since was going to give birth any day (ha!) So now we went looking for a friend for her. 
We found Muffin within the next few months and she was also supposed to be pregnant. This lady gave us permission to bring Muffin back if she was not pregnant and she would rebreed her for free.
So when it was evident she wasn't pregnant we took her back in March of this year and she stayed with her boyfriend for a whole month. 
Muffin started developing an udder within probably 2 1/2 months...nothing huge (although newbie me thought it was SO big...now that she's kidded I see my silliness) so we knew she was pregnant pretty easily. She's also naturally slight of frame but started developing a belly and more of an appetite. 
Finally some progress! 
She was due august 18th, but Sunday her udder went from developing to holy moly that ballooned over night! And the same thing happened LAST night and when I went to check on her this morning she also had discharge and was abnormally vocal...I called into work and 8 1/2 hours later she kidded!
I was by myself and it was terrifying and gross and awesome. My husband came home once both were kidded and tried to help me figure out the doe who wouldn't latch...she almost died in my hands I think (we couldn't get her to latch for a whole hour and had been putting tiny bits of milk in her mouth from our fingers) AND YES I did go to the local feed store for a tube kit but they had none and they checked all their stores the closest was a 30-40min drive away...so back to the house with lots of prayer and stubbornness and she finally figured it out
This has been an awesome journey!


----------



## ambalina (Sep 4, 2016)

The mainly white one is a doe and the black one is a buck. Both have their moms blue eyes and both have waddles from their dad!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations on your first kidding. Love those little kids!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations! Way to go "goat mom"!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

That little girl is adorable


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Glad you finally got to experience it! It doesn't get old!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

ambalina said:


> I was by myself and it was terrifying and gross and awesome.


This quote made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

fivemoremiles said:


> This quote made me laugh out loud.


It must have been too much for her, she hasn't been back since sept. 24, 2017.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I was like this is an old thread.


----------



## AzPurpleLady (Jul 11, 2013)

Congrats!! My first ones ever were born a week ago and we wouldn't even have known they were born if it weren't for the 5 month old Yorkie pup outside barking her fool head off. Didn't get to experience them being born. The twins were already out when we got out there.


----------

